# çocuğu olan kadın



## FlyingBird

what does it mean 'çocuğu olan kadın'?

çocuk=child
olan=the one that is
kadın=woman

dont get it.

couldn someone explain me this please.


----------



## Rallino

X[NOMINATIVE] olan Y --> Y that is X
Ex.: _Çocuk olan kadın --> The woman that is a child.

_X[POSSESSIVE] olan Y --> Y that has X
Ex.: _Çocu*ğu* olan kadın --> The woman that has a child._


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> X[NOMINATIVE] olan Y --> Y that is X
> Ex.: _Çocuk olan kadın --> The woman that is a child.
> 
> _X[POSSESSIVE] olan Y --> Y that has X
> Ex.: _Çocu*ğu* olan kadın --> The woman that has a child._


so olan in this sentence have another meaning? it mean 'the one that have' and not 'the one that is' or?
but how it's possible, olmak mean to be / to become.


i tought olan have only two meanings.

1. the one that is
2. the one that happened

or am i wrong?


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> so olan in this sentence have another meaning? it mean 'the one that have' and not 'the one that is' or?
> but how it's possible, olmak mean to be / to become.
> 
> 
> i tought olan have only two meanings.
> 
> 1. the one that is
> 2. the one that happened
> 
> or am i wrong?


anyone please?


----------



## Black4blue

*Olmak* is also the verb form of *var/yok *_(have got/haven't got)_*.*

_Dört yıl önce bir erkek çocuğu, geçen yıl bir kız çocuğu *oldu*. ----> Şimdi iki çocuğu *var*.
Üniversiteyi bitirince bir arabam *olacak*.
Beş tane kotum *var*. Bir kot daha alırsam, altı kotum *olacak*._


----------



## FlyingBird

i already know this but anyway thanks.Can you just confirm me what 'olan' mean literaly in sentence 'çocuğu *olan* kadın'? 

does it mean 'the one that have' or it mean 'the one that is' or something else? also how would you say 'people that have family should be very happy' (ailesi olanlar mutlu olmalı) is that correct?

i know i am boring with questions but i really want to be sure about that.


----------



## Rallino

Let's just say that "var" and "yok" become *olan/olmayan* in clauses.

Kadının çocuğu var.
Kadın Fransızca konuşuyor.
--> Çocuğu olan kadın Fransızca konuşuyor.

Adamın arabası yok.
Adam müdür değil.
--> Arabası olmayan adam müdür değil.

---------

But we use "olan" and "olmayan" to mean _that is/that isn't _as well. The difference is that the previous word is in nominative case.

Adam öğretmen.
Adam benim arkadaşım.
--> Öğretmen olan adam benim arkadaşım.


Don't worry about the literal meaning of "olan".


----------

